# new HM betta from Thailand



## diy (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm kinda new to bettas although I've owned several in the past, but never really paid attention to breeds/color/patterns.

I recently got this guy from Thailand and I'm not sure what his pattern/color is called. 

Anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I have no idea, but Congratulations! I am new to this too, and I plan on letting myself get a nice betta from Thailand for my birthday in late fall. I even made a Pinterest board of colors I like. But I haven't a clue what to call them except mustard gas, salamander .. . dragon? I can't identify many colors. 

What are you going to name this guy? What's his set-up going to be like? Was it complicated to arrange the transhipper?


----------



## diy (Jun 7, 2012)

mursey said:


> I have no idea, but Congratulations! I am new to this too, and I plan on letting myself get a nice betta from Thailand for my birthday in late fall. I even made a Pinterest board of colors I like. But I haven't a clue what to call them except mustard gas, salamander .. . dragon? I can't identify many colors.
> 
> What are you going to name this guy? What's his set-up going to be like? Was it complicated to arrange the transhipper?


Hmm, no idea on a name yet--usually takes me a couple of weeks to think of one haha. He's in a 4 gallon tank with live plants. 

Actually the process was easier than I thought. I was worried about it at first because I didn't want a fish to die for my selfish needs... but basically, they do mass transports, so you'll get your fish shipped whenever they do one which was about 1 week in my case. I had to tell the shipper who 'my transhipper' was based on location and usually listed in the listing. Then as soon as the fish arrived in US soil, the shipper notifies a transhipper and CC's you. You pay the domestic shipping costs and they ship the fish the next day. I had him in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Did you have to personally call the transhipper and the Thailand person? I see on Aquabid when look, the same lady's name for my area of the country. Sometimes I see that it says you must contact a transhipper. So I wondered . .

How does it go? You bid online .. you win the bid.. then what else must you do? Just say who your closest transhipper should be? I was just wondering if you have to be making calls here and there or no.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Oh and- I get that you don't want a fish to die for your "selfish needs", I was thinking that too- until I realized my Petcos have the same bettas in cups for more than a month, and a Thailand fish would just be annoyed for a day or two in transport then home to you. I think the Thailand fish suffers less time.


----------



## diy (Jun 7, 2012)

mursey said:


> Did you have to personally call the transhipper and the Thailand person? I see on Aquabid when look, the same lady's name for my area of the country. Sometimes I see that it says you must contact a transhipper. So I wondered . .
> 
> How does it go? You bid online .. you win the bid.. then what else must you do? Just say who your closest transhipper should be? I was just wondering if you have to be making calls here and there or no.


No it was all via email and Paypal.

Bid online, win, seller contacts you, you pay and give him your transhipper name (they all use the same guys) and I included her email just to be sure. Then when the fish arrived, seller contacted transhipper for me and CC'd me, and waited for the transhipper to give me the costs and I paid. Then she shipped the fish to me overnight. It was really painless... except for the anticipation if your fish arrived DOA. lol I hope that helps.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, that helps! I am making myself wait to get one .. . but that will give me plenty of time to cycle a tank and set one up, etc. I do have Paypal already so thanks. . sounds pretty easy!

Now to hope that near my birthday somebody sells one of my favorite color patterns.  

Not sure if you can see, but here are some of the colors I like from Aquabid:

http://pinterest.com/muriel1111/aquabid-betta-colors-types-i-like/


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Oh- Is your guy maybe called some type of "butterfly" pattern? I thought that is what they call it when there is a color that starts at the end of the body and continues to parts of the fins.

I could be wrong though. Hope someone else who actually knows answers . .. for now at least I'm bumping the thread


----------



## diy (Jun 7, 2012)

I can see a pattern with your likes, crowntails and hm's much? lol I love the black ones, so striking. If you're gonna go all out on your bday, I would get that all white one but those are kinda pricey!


----------



## diy (Jun 7, 2012)

mursey said:


> Oh- Is your guy maybe called some type of "butterfly" pattern? I thought that is what they call it when there is a color that starts at the end of the body and continues to parts of the fins.
> 
> I could be wrong though. Hope someone else who actually knows answers . .. for now at least I'm bumping the thread


Sweet, that was my first guess. Too bad it didn't say in the description what the pattern was called. But half of the fun is trying to guess it


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I would say a dragon salamander butterfly if I had to guess. That means "dragon" scales, three types of colors, and a tail with thick outer liner likes yours. I only guess because I just got my own marble salamander butterfly from AB about a week ago, and I love him to death. 

Your Betta is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Offhand I can't tell you what your fish would be classified under without doing some research but he's beautiful! Welcome to the forum btw.

I got interested in bettas when my mom panicked when her betta got sick. I started research and ended up getting a doubletail who was sick when I got him lol which led me to more research and ultimately here.  Now I have 8 bettas and would like to breed and show them.


----------



## diy (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks guys!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Very Beautiful import! Congrats!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

I dont think he is a salamander... arent they supposed to have white on all their fins? Def a HM Butterfly Dragon. Some of the auctions Ive seen them as black devils or flames for the red markings. Just my 2 cents.  Im not an expert tho! lol


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

diy said:


> I'm kinda new to bettas although I've owned several in the past, but never really paid attention to breeds/color/patterns.
> 
> I recently got this guy from Thailand and I'm not sure what his pattern/color is called.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


Could be a Red/Blue Butterfly or Multi Band, Good catch!


----------

